# Weaving-pin loom



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I found the joy of weaving with a pin loom. I am using the 4" and just love using so many different yarns and incorporating locks into the square and just mixing yarns and colors. So relaxing while I am watching TV. Any one else using a pin loom? When I get enough squares completed, they will be a blanket.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

I discovered what I have - The Weavette - about 10 years ago and I Love these little looms. Every once in a while I go on a Weavette kick - my latest this summer was AG doll purses done on one that I have that was designed (I think) for bookmarks. I notice that you you have done mostly a plain weave - my instruction book shows many different patterns of weaving. You can really run amuck!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Cheryl,
I came across a vintage one just a few weeks ago! I bought it for a few dollars to use for my handspun. I haven't started yet, but looking forward to it. I wonder if we can get our hands on those other patterns shepherd just mentioned above, so that we can run amuck too!
????Michelle


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Looks like fun! I want to try it!


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

I have a zoom loom and found the website adventuresinpinloomweaving.com. She has LOTS of Christmas patterns and almost the complete alphabet done. She even has a few patterns for the 6 inch loom. She also has tutorials and designs for banners, etc. As well as ideas about changing colors and hiding the yarn ends. 

Schacht has a page of free patterns for the zoom loom/4 inch loom.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

shepherd said:


> I discovered what I have - The Weavette - about 10 years ago and I Love these little looms. Every once in a while I go on a Weavette kick - my latest this summer was AG doll purses done on one that I have that was designed (I think) for bookmarks. I notice that you you have done mostly a plain weave - my instruction book shows many different patterns of weaving. You can really run amuck!


Yes, there are tons of designs to make. Mine is the Weave It. They are fun and quick.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Goodshepfarm said:


> Cheryl,
> I came across a vintage one just a few weeks ago! I bought it for a few dollars to use for my handspun. I haven't started yet, but looking forward to it. I wonder if we can get our hands on those other patterns shepherd just mentioned above, so that we can run amuck too!
> ????Michelle


Michelle....good find for you. If you are on Facebook, there is a pin loom group. I have seen ladies who have made dresses, chests and so much with theirs. And Pinterest. So much to do and not enough time.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

FiberQueen said:


> Looks like fun! I want to try it!


It is fun! I actually just purchased a second so I am afraid I am hooked.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

msgran said:


> I have a zoom loom and found the website adventuresinpinloomweaving.com. She has LOTS of Christmas patterns and almost the complete alphabet done. She even has a few patterns for the 6 inch loom. She also has tutorials and designs for banners, etc. As well as ideas about changing colors and hiding the yarn ends.
> 
> Schacht has a page of free patterns for the zoom loom/4 inch loom.


I will check out the website...thank you.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Cdambro said:


> Michelle....good find for you. If you are on Facebook, there is a pin loom group. I have seen ladies who have made dresses, chests and so much with theirs. And Pinterest. So much to do and not enough time.


Oh my, oh my! I'm going to go look at these groups!! Thanks Cheryl!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Just checked out the Adventuresin pinloomweacing website. It really is a good one.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have one really did a lot when I first got it even made 2 looms one was 6 inches long and 4 inches wide the other was a 6 inch square They are fun to use and so easy I used to do it in the car between my runs. There is so much you can make with them. Have fun with it now I will have to find mine.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

Here is a great place for all of the old Weavette Loom books and lots of other loom information. http://www.eloomanation.com/projects.php Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

STOP STOP STOP

I don't need another addiction! Ummm, hobby. Ummmmm, distraction from housework (oh wait, yes I do!)


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

makeitsew2750 said:


> Here is a great place for all of the old Weavette Loom books and lots of other loom information. http://www.eloomanation.com/projects.php Hope you enjoy.


I had down loaded all these some time ago. They are all wonderful thanks for reminding me.


----------

